# GONE! Bic Veloce 328 windsurfing board, sails and bits - Hampshire



## Bollo (8 Nov 2015)

I'm cleaning out the garage and need the space. The board and sails are about 15 years old but haven't been used in years thanks to a trashed hand, trashed knees and child. I imagine it would still suit a larger adult beginner.

It's all been stored in the dry and, barring the need for replacement screws in the foot straps, should be good to go.

Kit is

Bic Veloce 328 LongBoard, boom, mast and 2xmast foot
Bic 4.6? sail
Tushingham 5.7 sail
Tushingham 6.5 sail
Large Harness

It's all completely free but you must be able to pick up from Winchester, Hants. You'll even get a free cup of tea. If there's no interest in a week or two, it's all off to the tip, which would be a shame.


----------



## Dec66 (9 Nov 2015)

Bollo said:


> I'm cleaning out the garage and need the space. The board and sails are about 15 years old but haven't been used in years thanks to a trashed hand, trashed knees and child. I imagine it would still suit a larger adult beginner.
> 
> It's all been stored in the dry and, barring the need for replacement screws in the foot straps, should be good to go.
> 
> ...


I don't do windsurfing... I can hardly swim, to be honest. But, as you say, it'd be a shame to take it all to the tip if no-one's up for it here.

Not considered the eBay/Gumtree route?


----------



## Bollo (15 Nov 2015)

Is gone! The local homeless charity has a very good shop and they were more than happy to try and shift it.


Dec66 said:


> ...
> Not considered the eBay/Gumtree route?


eBay has always seemed like a pain in the @rse. I did think about gumtree but in the end I can live without the hassle of arranging meetings and pickups - my time is more valuable to me than a few quid. As long as there's a decent chance of someone getting a bit of pleasure out of it then I'm happy.


----------



## Dec66 (16 Nov 2015)

That's very generous of you, I have to say. Hopefully they'll get a good price.


----------

